# Taliaferro 5 1/2 Year Old 11 point!



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 23, 2005)

Took me 10 minutes of gun season to fill my 1st tag  

Tater Tot and I were heading into my buddy stand Saturday. He was moving kinda slow, so we were about 10 minutes after shooting light.

As we were walking down the hill I spotted 2 bucks in the clover patch! A small 4 point and a MONSTER! It was too far (145 yards) for him to try a shot with his 30-30 so I tried to get him to take the big 1 with my 06. He could not find the deer in the scope. After a couple of minutes he started whispering for me to shoot it. 

He is 5 1/2 years old, 11 points, great mass, dressed 210 pounds, gross/green B&C 151 7/8


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 23, 2005)

Me and Tater Tot!


----------



## Hawg (Oct 23, 2005)

What a Brute, Congrats!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome buck Jeff !!!!!!!!!!! A big hand for you for offering the shot to Tater Tot first. You're a good Daddy. I know that you'd have been more happy if he had shot it.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Jeff........*

That's a good buck bud!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Jeff, can I borrow Tater Tot for some Good Luck???!!!

Congrats on the great Buck!!!!!!!


----------



## Harvester (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice deer and story. I like the 10 minute part. Tater i think was the best luck and that Woody hat didnt hurt. Congrats, Cant wait till my boys get their first or are there when I harvest one


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 23, 2005)

*Jeff*

Fine buck, congrats, great that tater tot got to see it first hand.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Oct 23, 2005)

Congrats Jeff! Thats a HOSS


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats a stud!!!  WTG Jeff.....Id love to see something like that...


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 23, 2005)

WOW... congrats..


----------



## Bowbender (Oct 23, 2005)

Jeff,
it couldn't happen to a nicer guy.. Way to go bud, that's a studddddddddddddd...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Can't leave Hntrchk's pic with the buck out! She is trying to reach her fingers around the bases


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 23, 2005)

She makes it look much better


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 23, 2005)

Me and Red Tail with the buck.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 23, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> She makes it look much better



No doubt about that   I guess I'm the Ol Man in camp these days


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 23, 2005)

Great DAY in the morning!

Nice buck, Jeff!!!!  Shame Tot could find him in the scope though!  Been a GREAT way for the lil' man to break the ice... But probably would have spoiled him! 

Congrats on a great one!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 24, 2005)

Going make the ride up to Baldwin to see Woody this afternoon! He says he will be there, but we will see


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 24, 2005)

Beautiful Deer Jeff!!!

I wish Tater would have found it in the scope though!!!

Congrats!

Tommy


----------



## ultramag (Oct 24, 2005)

Man what a deer!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 24, 2005)

Dang Jeff, that's a great buck with some awsome mass!  The neck on him is huge too.

Congrats!


----------



## Trizey (Oct 24, 2005)

Jeff-  You're a big bucks nightmare!  Congrats!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 24, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff.  That's an awesome deer.  Way to go.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh my Goodness, what a great buck, Jeff! Congrats! The fact that you attempted to let your son shoot it says a lot about you. Way to go!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2005)

Very nice Jeff!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Oct 24, 2005)

A great big attaboy to ya!


----------



## Gadget (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice Jeff 


I guess your a shoe in for the network contest and maybe the GON too!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 24, 2005)

Awesome buck!

Congratulations


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2005)

Dang Jeff, you are the man!!!!!  

Don't know how I missed this thread.   I jst got off the phone with rpaul11 and he told me about it.

Great buck and great photo's. Tell Tatertot I said to wake up.  

Very happy for you Jeff.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow!  I mean... WOW!!!!!!!!

Great deal and glad the young one was there to experience it with you.  

Think about this, had tater been moving earlier or faster and y'all got there before daylight, y'all likely would have pushed that deer outta' the plot and never knew it.  

You should THANK the young one for being a typical kid!    

That is (obviously) an incredible buck.  Congrats!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 24, 2005)

fine deer Jeff, congrats to you and Tater T


----------



## Nitro (Oct 24, 2005)

Fine buck. 

I miss hunting in "Toliver" county.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 24, 2005)

*Jeff*

What a beast!

I'm with Huntnut...the neck on that buck is swollen!
Were his hocks stained also?

I have been hunting in Talliaferro for about 10 years now.
Where abouts are y'all hunting? I hope it's close to me if they're growing like that!

Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 24, 2005)

His hocks were black and you could smell him 30' away. He had been putting down a lot of sign.

We are off Hwy. 22 close to the 15 mile marker. Where in the county are you?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 24, 2005)

Thats a nice buck Jeff. Can I borrow your horse shoe for a little bit.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Oct 24, 2005)

Man yall had a busy wkend. Nice buck Jeff


----------



## raghorn (Oct 24, 2005)

That's a good one Jeff,congratulations!


----------



## LJay (Oct 24, 2005)

LORDY, that's a man!!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 24, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff -- That's quite a deer!!!!!


----------



## Woody (Oct 24, 2005)

Great buck Jeff.

Thanks for bringing it up today. -- Good to see you and Shawn.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 25, 2005)

That is a hoss!! They don't grow like that up here very often


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome buck Jeff!!

ML


----------



## ryano (Oct 25, 2005)

congrats Jeff! thats one fine looking buck


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 25, 2005)

OK no one has said it yet so........























he would have been a good un next year          congrats


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow!! Congratulations Jeff ,That is one fine buck!!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 25, 2005)

*Sweet!*

congrats on that Fine buck


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 25, 2005)

It appears to me that the daddy was doing the right thing.....and his little boy turned out to be a real man by telling his daddy to just take the buck because he couldn't make a good shot on it. Congrats to you both and pat that little man on the back for me.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 25, 2005)

dominantpredator said:
			
		

> Congrats to you both and pat that little man on the back for me.



We did and he redeemed himself with 2 great shoots on 2 fawns Sunday morning  

He told me on the way home "Dad, this was the BEST weekend of my whole life!"   

I think he may be hooked on this deer hunting stuff  

Now I have to get my daughter on a good buck! She simply will not shoot a small 1 or a doe to break the ice   You have to admire her sticking to her standards, she wants a rack buck for her 1st deer and nothing else will do


----------



## Al White (Oct 25, 2005)

that's a good un!  Congrats!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome buck, Jeff! Congratulations!   You get an "atta boy" for letting Tater Tot try to get him first.   Too bad he couldn't see through the scope.


----------



## BASSIN (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeff, did you kill that buck in the same area as you did the one on your posting picture? They both have split G-tines. I was just wondering. Great buck with good mass. I bet your son could not wait to see the buck after you shot him. Awesome!!


----------



## Eshad (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats to both of you!  Great to see you making it a family affair.   Great way to start the season.  Congratulations.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeff great looking deer.  I did not see you in church but bring more pics so I can see more of this deer.  Once again Congrats.


----------



## Mauiboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Buck! Congratulation.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 25, 2005)

BASSIN said:
			
		

> Jeff, did you kill that buck in the same area as you did the one on your posting picture? They both have split G-tines.



The buck in my avatar came from southern Jackson County and the buck from Saturday came from Taliaferro. Saturday's buck will be in my avatar as soon as I take a few minutes to resize a few pics


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Can't leave Hntrchk's pic with the buck out! She is trying to reach her fingers around the bases


Nice buck...give her my congrats


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> We did and he redeemed himself with 2 great shoots on 2 fawns Sunday morning
> 
> He told me on the way home "Dad, this was the BEST weekend of my whole life!"
> 
> ...


I hope she gets the biggest in Georgia and congrats to your son on his two deer. I am sure the weekend memories will never fade. Oh yeah, posts some more pics.


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 25, 2005)

well done jp.....

WELL DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## jason308 (Oct 25, 2005)

That's what I is talkin about!!! Lay it to em Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 25, 2005)

Phillip Thurmond said:
			
		

> Jeff great looking deer.  I did not see you in church but bring more pics so I can see more of this deer.  Once again Congrats.



Phillip - I'll be kinda scarce around Oak Hill for a few more weeks. I'll definitly bring pics the next time I'm there!


----------



## camo93 (Oct 25, 2005)

What a great deer Jeff.. I'm glad to see deer that big in Taliaferrio...  Good job..


----------



## cowboyron (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats, Jeff on one fine buck.....he is a stud for sure.


----------



## SPINNERBUZZ (Oct 26, 2005)

where at in taliferro did you kill him.  i hunt there and there where alot of shots all around my property, and i seen nothing


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice buck Jeff!!

Congrats


----------



## Dub (Oct 26, 2005)

Outstanding!!!!!!  

That is an experience that you and your boy will cherish forever!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 30, 2005)

dominantpredator said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, posts some more pics.



Here are a couple of different angles on the rack.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 30, 2005)

The view from the back.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 30, 2005)

Are you SURE that's not a mule deer?     
Again, great deer!


----------



## butterbean7008 (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 31, 2005)

Jeff............ did you green score him yet? If not, what you think he'll go?



Just guessing I'd say he grosses around 135-140? The net would be hard to tell with him being 7x4 and the deducts.


Did you enter him in any of the contests, GON or Network?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 31, 2005)

Gadget said:
			
		

> Jeff............ did you green score him yet? If not, what you think he'll go?



We scored him at camp and I was shocked when Hntrchk added up the totals. Thinking she made an error I went back and did the math again, she was right. He grosses 151 7/8ths and nets 134 5/8ths. 

The mass is what really brings the score up, he has just over 36" of mass!

He is in both GON contests, he might win the district, doubt he will win the week.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 31, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> We scored him at camp and I was shocked when Hntrchk added up the totals. Thinking she made an error I went back and did the math again, she was right. He grosses 151 7/8ths and nets 134 5/8ths.
> 
> The mass is what really brings the score up, he has just over 36" of mass!
> 
> He is in both GON contests, he might win the district, doubt he will win the week.


 
Wow I guess I under estimated him! 

 Your right mass makes a big difference, that's why ppl always under estimate Canadian bucks. Pictures make it hard too. Just like the bucks I posted, there only side views, so you can only guess the width and the brow tines.

Good luck in the contests!


----------

